# The "Swiss Army Knife" of compact camping set ups



## Melensdad

The ultimate in bugging out.  Swiss Room Box

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cy3gKwirLk"]YouTube        - swissRoomBox "Home on Board" World Innovation[/ame]

I almost bought one during the shower scene


----------



## mak2

I think i would have a helluva time putting it back together after a 6 pack.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Looks like a worthless setup to me, no biffy  and no room for the kids and the dogs.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Not quite into the Lego style dinner table


----------



## mak2

Nice girlfriend though.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

mak2 said:


> Nice girlfriend though.


 Well yeah the shower looked nice.


----------



## Melensdad

Well since you guys all seem to be in love with this product (or at least the girl) let me drop a bomb on you with the price:


> The swissRoomBox strategy is the complete opposite: it is your car that becomes a motorhome for a more affordable budget.
> 
> swissRoomBox® is a removable motorhome setup composed by intelligent modules made by high-quality materials and fully equipped. It’s an amazing piece of engineering that provides an endless amount of useful features and neither tooling nor tuning is needed.  Last but not least, the swissRoomBox is a worth investment because it adapts to most car models. This means you are free to change cars (or share it with your family and best friends) for the whole lifetime of your swissRoomBox made in Switzerland.
> 
> 
> Customize your car as a motorhome at a starting price of
> swissRoomBox Set CHF 8’630.- Swiss francs (included swiss VAT 8%)
> price for sales outside of switzerland CHF 7’939.- Swiss francs (approx. € 6’140.-) without taxes



So I have to ask, are you willing to pay roughly $9,000.00 for this nifty little set up?

€6,140.00 EUR	=	$8,858.79 USD​
But the website does do a fine job of justifying the cost:



> *‣ Price & cost...*
> 
> 
> *- Looks expensive?*
> As an example, when you buy a car, the price range is between 6’500€ for a TATA car (made in India) and 65’000€ for a BMW car (made in Germany), etc. It’s a question of what you are looking for... short or long lasting? low or high tech? low or high quality?
> 
> *- What are the competitor prices like?*
> Most of the professional and quality camping-car equipment for mini-vans or cars available on the European market cost from 3000€ (e.g. brand Yatoo) up to 12’000€ (e.g. brand Westfalia).
> 
> *- It costs too much, as people say on some forums?*
> Many people on forums compare with a self made camping-car setup without taking into consideration the number of working days they spent, the working machine they bought, the quality, the needed skills and know-how.
> 
> *- Is the swissRoomBox worth the investment?*
> With the advantages of the high quality, removable product, no tool setups and fully equipped, the swissRoomBox is a worthy investment also because it adapts to most car models. This means you are free to change cars (or share it with your family and best friends) for the whole lifetime of your swissRoomBox made in Switzerland.



I have to ask, *what does a small "Pop Up" camper cost*?  Seems to me for 2 people that would be a lot more comfortable.

Or maybe one of these little beauties: http://www.cozycruiser.com/


----------



## RedRocker

I'd like to try that out, the camping gear is nice too!


----------



## FrancSevin

My dad built a plwywood box with a drop down front gate that stored food and supplies for a family of seven for week end camping. Hada Coleman sove, a Cloeman Ice chest and a small tent with a protaptty. All of it fit in the trunk of the 56 Pontiac and we could leave it, stand alone, beds and all. to go sightseeing with the car once camp was set. About 20 minutes to set up with the tent, mini kitchen, showerstal potty and all.

Painted about the same orange, it was a far better setup and he did it, with his Black and Decker drill saw combo, back in 1956. It beat the hell out of this thingy. 

Mom didn't look quite that good though.

Wish I had pictures


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Well since you guys all seem to be in love with this product (or at least the girl) let me drop a bomb on you with the price:
> So I have to ask, are you willing to pay roughly $9,000.00 for this nifty little set up?
> 
> €6,140.00 EUR = $8,858.79 USD​
> But the website does do a fine job of justifying the cost:
> 
> I have to ask, *what does a small "Pop Up" camper cost*? Seems to me for 2 people that would be a lot more comfortable.
> 
> Or maybe one of these little beauties: http://www.cozycruiser.com/


 
One can purchase several of the small well decked out single axle popup tent campers and fullshell for under $7,000. With all those amenities ready andlots more room. I found some afew years ago under $4500.00.

Heres a full tentyou can pull with a motor cycle under $3,000
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2013...t=Motors_Trailers&hash=item1e7a8bcc2d&vxp=mtr


----------

